# Nissan to move headquarters ahead of plan



## Steve (Mar 13, 2006)

Nissan Motor Company held its 107th Ordinary General Meeting of Shareholders at the “National Convention Hall of Yokohama” of Pacifico Yokohama in Yokohama.

Carlos Ghosn, president and chief executive officer of Nissan Motor Co., Ltd., said that Nissan's Japan headquarters will move to the Minato Mirai district in Yokohama in 2009, one year ahead of schedule.

“Nissan was founded here in Yokohama” said Ghosn, “the greatest concentration of our manufacturing and R&D facilities are here in Kanagawa Prefecture, and our headquarters will move back to Yokohama’s Minato Mirai disctrict.”

The move back to Yokohama was originally slated for 2010, Ghosn revealed however that the new headquarters will be ready by the time the Port of Yokohama celebrates its 150th anniversary in 2009.

The move welcomes a new building, designed to look like a sailboat to coincide with its location next to Yokohama’s harbor. “Many advanced environmental functions are being incorporated, plus state-of-the-art earthquake and fire safety measures. This building is designed to be simple, flexible, functional, but still aesthetic and a centre for value-creation on a global basis” commented Ghosn.


----------

